# Eclipse - Fehleranzeige und Vorschläge deaktivieren



## Henry939 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne. Ich habe es geschafft, Eclipse und Java 9 SDK (32 Bit) auf einem EEE PC 1000H gescheit unter Debian LXDE zum Laufen zu bringen. Die einzigen beiden Peroformance-Fresser sind nur noch die automatische Anzeige von Vorschlägen, wenn man zum Beispiel sowas wie "java.util..." schreibt, und das automatische Kompilieren, was einem Fehler anzeigt. Diese beiden Features möchte ich deaktivieren, damit Eclipse richtig flüssig läuft. Im Internet habe ich dazu nichts gescheites gefunden, wie mache ich das?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Mai 2018)

Nur so aus Interesse: Wenn du eine IDE ohne jegliche IDE-Features willst, warum nimmst du nicht einen ganz normalem Text-Editor mit Syntax-Highlighting? Der Performance-Unterschied wird riesig sein...


----------



## Henry939 (5. Mai 2018)

Wegen der ganzen anderen Features, die Eclipse sonst noch bietet.


----------

